# for the young'ns.. (TMW from 1990..)



## creature (Mar 16, 2015)

The archives for the earlier "This Modern World" cartoons has been down, but is back up..

this shit is great.. absolutely great, incredible satire..
amazing how much some of the same evil is still around..

The archives start at 1990.. i may just be stupid, but the only way i can find to thread up is by replacing the 1990arc.html with 199X.html

anyways.. just in case anyone wants to laugh at the same scary shit that is the same scary shit & still fucking scary, & maybe scarier, because the fucking string just gets tighter & tighter & tighter & ti.....

so.. 1990's:
http://www.thismodernworld.com/pages/arc1/1990arc.html

& these are the newer ones..
http://topplebush.com/tmw_cartoons.shtml

enjoy : )


----------



## creature (Mar 16, 2015)

BTW.. this one is 1992..


----------



## kerouac (Mar 16, 2015)

these are fuckin great!!


----------



## ellilis (Mar 17, 2015)

Oh wow, I remember catching the odd one of these, so great, thanks for sharin'!


----------



## deleted user (Jun 18, 2016)

http://www.thismodernworld.org/arc/1990/90epa.gif

My favorite so far


----------

